# tiny dragon



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

2-2.5" silver arowana


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

did you get him that size? or was it smaller? did it have its eggsac still?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

got it around 2" w/o the eggsac


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

aww so tiny


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

wow thats small compaired to the 10 inch one at my lfs :0


----------

